# Zich aanstellen



## joopbraak

I'm looking for a good translation for the dutch expression "Zich aanstellen".
I don't mean conciously trying to draw attention by overacting, but I mean reacting in an exaggerated way if something bad happens.

Like when a grown-up person gets a little wound and a little drop of blood appears, and he/she starts crying.
In Dutch we would say: "Stel je niet aan!", but I can't think of a good English equivalent.
"Don't be dramatic!' doesn't really cover it for me.

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

E.g. "stop showing off" or "cut the act".


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind ook: "to put on airs", "to make a fuss" [al vind ik dat te ruim], Misschien "to malinger" al is dat eerder "zich aanstellen" in de zin van: ziekte en onmogelijkheid overdrijven. Ik merk in de vertaalsuggesties veel contextuele suggesties die niet algemeen bruikbaar zijn, en vooral mis ik een onderscheid tussen "aanstellen" (to appoint) en "zich aanstellen".


----------



## Memories

I believe English speakers would probably employ a construction wherein they implore the one who zich aanstelt not to act in a certain manner that implies exaggeration or unbecoming conduct. 

In your example, one could very well request that he who's cut himself on the finger not to be a crybaby. And one could request he who's upset over having lost some competition not to be a sore loser. And he who insists on flaunting a new acquisition could well be admonished not to be a show-off. 😉


----------



## joopbraak

ThomasK said:


> Ik merk in de vertaalsuggesties veel contextuele suggesties die niet algemeen bruikbaar zijn, en vooral mis ik een onderscheid tussen "aanstellen" (to appoint) en "zich aanstellen".


Ik vroeg specifiek om "zich aanstellen", daar is ook een vertaling voor:
zich aanstellen - Nederlands-Engels Woordenboek WordReference.com
Alleen deze gaan alleen over overacteren en niet over kleinzerig reageren. Vandaar mijn vraag.


Memories said:


> n your example, one could very well request that he who's cut himself on the finger not to be a crybaby. And one could request he who's upset over having lost some competition not to be a sore loser. And he who insists on flaunting a new acquisition could well be admonished not to be a show-off.


"Don't be a crybaby!" comes closest to what I was looking for. Your last example is more about overacting. Thanks!


----------



## ThomasK

Ik moet het WR woordenboek leren gebruiken. Zijn deze suggesties voor jou nuttig? 
EN: I think they went soft. /   EN: I 'm a little bit squeamish... ow ow!/   EN: Feisty for a 200-year-old./  EN: What, you 're really gonna be a baby about this? EN: Ain 't no time to turn squeamish...


----------



## joopbraak

ThomasK said:


> Ain 't no time to turn squeamish...


Grappig, squeamish was ik zelf ook al tegengekomen toen ik kleinzerig opschreef en dacht, daar is vast ook geen goed Engels equivalent voor!
Maar het betekent toch niet echt hetzelfde volgens mij.


----------



## joopbraak

ThomasK, I would rather that people answered from their own knowledge, I can look up dictionaries myself too. You just copied this page:
kleinzerig - Vertaling Nederlands-Engels
But anyway, thanks.


----------



## ThomasK

Of course... 

@joopbraak: Maar ik dacht zo: zoveel Engelstaligen zitten er niet op dit forum. Daarom dacht ik vooral even mee omdat het een interessante vraag was. Misschien moet je eens proberen op Language Lab en in de titel noteren: Dutch/English "zich aanstellen".


----------

